# Kommt da noch was?



## WolfyWolf (22. November 2008)

Moin Moin Kollegen,

werdet ihr auch das Gefühl nicht los, dass da noch was fehlt? Ich habe schon bei den Fraktionen gesucht aber habe da nichts gefunden, was ein Ingi noch bekommen könnte. Die meisten Sachen sind irgendwie nur aufbesserung der alten Sachen und nur wenig neues...(ui, ein Chopper)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dazu fehlen mir noch viele Verbesserungen. (Neuer Repbot, neue Sprengladung, neuer Teleporter, neue Pets) Alles in allem bin ich von der mickrigen Auswahl eher enttäuscht... Was meint ihr? Oder habt ihr beim farmen vllt schon was entsprechendes gefunden?

Grüße,

der Wolfy


----------



## sorgus (22. November 2008)

hab mich auch schon gewundert...vor allem..wenn ich mich mal überwinde halbwegs weiter zu farmen bin ich in ner woche durch...und dann ?

neuen repbot..soll wohl diese schrottteil sein..aber da kann man nicht reppen oder wie ?

die brillen sind, wie du schon sagst, nur aufbesserungen....der chopper..naja..irgendwann mal....einzig brauchbare bis jetzt is das armeemesser--endlich die ganzen werkzeuge in einem.

was mich am meisten stört..so ziemlich jeder beruf hat ne daily quest..von deren belohnungsmarken, man sich neue rezepte kaufen kann...gibts sowas auch für uns ?


----------



## WolfyWolf (22. November 2008)

Also ich bin 78 und habe skill auf 445, heute wohl voll, aber in Dalaran oder K3 habe ich nichts dergleichen entdeckt. Ich hatte ja erhofft in K3 noch was tolles zu finden, aber naja... Auch wenn Ingi für mich immer nen reiner Fun Beruf war, mir fehlen so lustige Funitems, die vorallem Spaß machen im Raid, ne tanzende Attrappe, die die Mobs verzaubert. Tragbare Hologramme von Raidencountern, neues Pet, etc. Warum ist jeder Spieler da kreativer als Blizzard selbst?
Oder sowas wie das Forschen beim Alchi, das der Ingi mal nen bissl tüfteln kann und dabei selbst in die Luft gesprenkt werden kann.
Need Job als Ingenieursdesigner


----------



## ach was solls. (22. November 2008)

"Warum ist jeder Spieler da kreativer als Blizzard selbst?"

You made my day :O
Rofl da haste aber recht .. die brauchen für einen Beruf 100 Ideenentwickler .. wir bräuchten wahrscheinlich nur einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja also sich selbst in die luft sprengen wär doch was .. oder Dailys .. nur Blizzard ist halt unkreativ was einige Sachen betrifft, beispielsweise Ingineurskunst. Warum gibt es keine Zephyriumladungen die die TÜr vor  Kara sprengen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? Schlösserknacken kann ich ja selber.  Und wenn man dann die Khroiumkassetten öffnen wollte musste man sich beim Konsortium ruf erfarmen ..
Also man sieht was Ingi angeht das Blizzard unkreativ ist


----------



## Xandars (24. November 2008)

wie bei WAR oder was das war müssten INGIs auch geschütze aufstellen könnnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber keine die uns auch angreifen


----------



## Agrimor (25. November 2008)

Also ich freue ich mich sehr über meinen mobilen Briefkasten, die neue Brille und die große Anzahl an Zielfernrohren. Schrott-E ist ein bislang sehr magerer Ersatz  für den Repbot aber ich denke da kommt noch was. Bislang bin ich mit dem Ingi in WotLK jedenfalls recht zufrieden. Meine Nicht-Ingi Mitjäger hätten jedenfalls gerne das eine oder andere Item...


----------



## Xandars (25. November 2008)

hmm mechanischer beglieter wie jägerpet oder hexerdiener für ingis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 natürlich nicht kombinierbar mit denen aber wär auch nice

stellt euch vor ein begleiter der euch hilft zu heilen/tanken oder erhöht euren dmg ... hmm @ blizzard need


----------



## migraene (25. November 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Also ich freue ich mich sehr über meinen mobilen Briefkasten, die neue Brille und die große Anzahl an Zielfernrohren. Schrott-E ist ein bislang sehr magerer Ersatz  für den Repbot aber ich denke da kommt noch was. Bislang bin ich mit dem Ingi in WotLK jedenfalls recht zufrieden. Meine Nicht-Ingi Mitjäger hätten jedenfalls gerne das eine oder andere Item...




verbraucht sich der briefkasten nach benutzung eigentlich? btw hab gestern meine schneebrille fertiggestellt(die ab skill 440) man das war n hartes stück arbeit!


----------



## Agrimor (26. November 2008)

migraene schrieb:


> verbraucht sich der briefkasten nach benutzung eigentlich? btw hab gestern meine schneebrille fertiggestellt(die ab skill 440) man das war n hartes stück arbeit!



Nein, der bleibt Dir ewig, ist ja mit der Äonenluft teuer genug. Hat aber einen Tag Abklingzeit.

Ich freu mich aktuell gerade über meine Nesingwary 4000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diabolus Dark (26. November 2008)

Ich war auch sehr enttäuscht irgendwie. Ok es kahm endlich der tragbare Briefkasten der schon zu BC angekündigt war, das Armeemesser (hat bei jemandem die wiederbelebung schonmal geklappt? 5 mal jetzt schon versucht und immer ein Fehlschlag, da ist ja das "kleine" Kabel noch zuverlässiger) und den Chopper (welcher lieber ingi Only hätte sein sollen), das man endlich den Umhang zum Fallschirmumhang umbauen kann und der Raketenwerfen im Handschuh sind auch recht nice..

Aber zum Beispiel für die Gnomingis nur eine dumme Brille die nichtmal als Funitem was taugt und für Goblins eine Weiterentwicklung des Pioniersprengladung? Wo ist der Tiervergrösserer und solche Sachen? .... Allgemein fehlt irgendwie das gewisse etwas was der Beruf immer mit sich brachte.

Allgemein finde ich aber das die Berufe mit WOTLK wieder nutzloser geworden sind als sie es in BC waren. Oder kommt da noch was? Ich hoffe es zumindest.


----------



## ach was solls. (26. November 2008)

Am liebsten würd ich Blizzard ne Email schicken, in der aber millionen ideen von anderen spielern für den beruf sind ...
Dann könnte man den vielleicht auch mal die Augen öffnen ..


----------



## Deadlift (27. November 2008)

Es wurden 3 nette Epics in die Skilliste geworfen die uns trösten sollen und über andere Berufe hinwegtäuschen.

Content Patch abwarten es nun heißt! hmmmmm


----------



## Thorgun (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich als Jäger bin eigentlich zufrieden. Die Munition ist einfach nur geil, die Brille ist ein guter Start fürs Raiden und die Schusswaffe ist auch nicht schlecht, aber bei den Mats lohnt sich die glaub ich nicht... Ich dachte das es mit WotlK ein wenig einfacher wird, aber wenn ich mir schon wieder die ganzen Mats angucke die ich bereits ausgegeben habe, und die ich noch brauche, wird mir schlecht.


----------



## Géreon (1. Dezember 2008)

Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass der Ingie Beruf für mich als raidender Healpala leider so gut wie gestorben ist, obwohl ich immer sehr stolz auf diesen Beruf gewesen bin.
 --> keine Brille für Healpalas, nichts wirklich neues ... ^^ siehe oben (Transporter repbot etc.)

Wir Ingies sind wahrscheinlich die, die am meisten mit WotLk leiden müssen. Als ich feststellte, das ich wirklich gar keinen Nutzen aus dem Beruf mehr ziehen konnte, habe ich auch das skillen eingestellt.
Mitlerweile bin ich nun echt am überlegen ob ich den Beruf ganz aufgebe.

Es muss was passieren und zwar ganz schnell, sonst wird es bald nicht mehr viele Ingies geben .


BLIZZARD --> fix it !!!!


----------



## ach was solls. (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mir mal so gedanken gemacht was man dazu packen könnte durch ein seltenes rezept:

Ich sag das jetzt mal umgangssprachlich: tunen bzw. Modifikation von Hubschraubern und dem Chopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nicht nur zielfernrohre sondern auch sachen die die schusswafe schneller schießen lassen
Ein Transportet für alle <.< und so weiter und so fort , was haltet ihr davon?

Die Chance das die Idee umgesetzt wird ist zwar bei 0% aber da sieht man wieder einmal was sich Zocker für sachen ausdenken können <.<


----------



## Diabolus Dark (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab Ingi auf 444 und warte erstmal ab ob da noch was kommt mit dem nächsten Contentpatch. Wenn nicht werd ich Ingi wohl auch ver und irgendwas anderes lernen. Vielleicht auch das erste mal 2 Farmberufe. Würde ich schade finden weil ich seit ich WoW spiele eigentlich immer einen Char mit Ingi hatte.


----------



## Agrimor (3. Dezember 2008)

ach schrieb:


> nicht nur zielfernrohre sondern auch sachen die die schusswafe schneller schießen lassen
> 
> 
> Die Chance das die Idee umgesetzt wird ist zwar bei 0% aber da sieht man wieder einmal was sich Zocker für sachen ausdenken können <.<



Es gibt ein Zielfernrohr, das die Tempowertung erhöht...


----------



## isboggs (3. Dezember 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Zielfernrohr, das die Tempowertung erhöht...




Er meint aber ein Ingi-Only Gimmick.


----------



## Thorgun (3. Dezember 2008)

Die Ingie Only Dinge sind ziemlich bescheiden, bzw. nicht fürs raiden geeignet. Lederer können sich irgendwas mit 140 ap oder so auf armschienen verz. und wir haben nur so Spaßzeug wie nen Raketenwerfer für Hände. Ist bestimmt ganz witzig, aber wer macht sich das drauf? Dann verschwindet ja die andere Verzauberung....


----------



## RodrigoGrimm (3. Dezember 2008)

WolfyWolf schrieb:


> Also ich bin 78 und habe skill auf 445, heute wohl voll, aber in Dalaran oder K3 habe ich nichts dergleichen entdeckt. Ich hatte ja erhofft in K3 noch was tolles zu finden, aber naja... Auch wenn Ingi für mich immer nen reiner Fun Beruf war, mir fehlen so lustige Funitems, die vorallem Spaß machen im Raid, ne tanzende Attrappe, die die Mobs verzaubert. Tragbare Hologramme von Raidencountern, neues Pet, etc. Warum ist jeder Spieler da kreativer als Blizzard selbst?
> Oder sowas wie das Forschen beim Alchi, das der Ingi mal nen bissl tüfteln kann und dabei selbst in die Luft gesprenkt werden kann.
> Need Job als Ingenieursdesigner




Das unterschreib ich!


----------



## Agrimor (4. Dezember 2008)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Die Ingie Only Dinge sind ziemlich bescheiden, bzw. nicht fürs raiden geeignet. Lederer können sich irgendwas mit 140 ap oder so auf armschienen verz. und wir haben nur so Spaßzeug wie nen Raketenwerfer für Hände. Ist bestimmt ganz witzig, aber wer macht sich das drauf? Dann verschwindet ja die andere Verzauberung....



Ich finde die Brillen bislang nicht schlecht. Dass offenbar manche Klassen vergessen wurden, geht natürlich trotzdem nicht an.


----------



## ach was solls. (4. Dezember 2008)

Naja  nicht nur Tempowertung sondern auch andere sachen wie halt ein Gleiter den man aufn Umhang verzaubert ... damit man den auch steuern kann.


----------



## WINDoSt (4. Dezember 2008)

Die Moonkin-Brille ist scheiße. Die meisten Brillen für die anderen Klassen sind locker t7-niveau, aber die Moonkinbrille hab ich nach einem Tag für den Leder-Helm vom ersten Boss aus Burg Utgarde Hero weggeworfen. Es gibt keine Drop-Rezepte und nur ein einziges Ruf-Rezept. Wenn ich nicht schon soviel investiert hätte und ich mir nicht noch das Moped bauen wollte würd ich umskillen.


----------

